# KTLA News



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

LA Clippers coming to the WB - 25 games a season on a multiyear contract starting in 2002-2003 season. 

Rams pre-season games against the Titans on 8/10 and the Chiefs on 8/19 will also be on KTLA this year. Probably a simulcast from FOX 2 in St. Louis like last year.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"Rams pre-season games against the Titans on 8/10 and the Chiefs on 8/19 will also be on KTLA this year."

Cool!


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Now I have a reason to keep the superstations package beyond baseball season.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Rams pre-season games against the Titans on 8/10


Sweet! Go Titians!!! (Even if its on PS)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"Go Titians!!!"

I can't stand that team.

"Now I have a reason to keep the superstations package beyond baseball season."

I think they show Jets and Giants games too.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

KTLA And Los Angeles Clippers Enter Into Exclusive Broadcast Agreement

KTLA to Air Two Pre-season St. Louis Rams Football Games on August 10th and 30th


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Maybe the broadcast rights for the Clippers on KTLA is the reason to increase the price by a buck?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeW _
> *Maybe the broadcast rights for the Clippers on KTLA is the reason to increase the price by a buck? *


No, that would be a reason to reduce it by a buck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

The Clippers will be fun to watch but I can't take 25 games of Bill Walton :bang.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been thinking about getting the Superstations, this news might just drive me to do it. 

:lol: ......Can't say I care for Bill Walton as well


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You'll love 'em John! I'm surprised you dont have them already for the baseball. I mainly got the supers for the news, but I occassionaly watch a Mets or Rockies game.


----------

